# 2002 ford ranger



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am having a issue with my truck and its really starting to irritate me to no end. I swear I have replaced everything that I know could be wrong and its not fixing it yet. I have a 02 ford ranger with the 4.0 in it and it's now getting close to 190000 miles last April the guide rod in cylinder 4 broke and I had it all rebuilt and machined. It ran great for a while but now it has a cylinder 5 misfire and I had the plugs and wires changed a week before it went out and I have since changed the injectors twice as well as the ignition coils. I am at a loss of what else could be wrong. Any ideas from you guys??

It seems that there is something going on that's ruining the injectors. Thoughts??


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

so if you replace the injector the miss goes away? than the injector fails again? or is this a dead miss? move injector to a different cylinder and see if the miss moves. move some ignition components as well and see if the miss moves. than check compression. check a cylinder next to it and compare. put a vacuum gauge on it and see what vacuum you are getting. is the needle bouncing on the gauge? if so than you have a valve issue. like broken spring or so. make sure you have no vacuum leaks. check PIDS. what's the BARO count? if lower than 140 you have a leak or dirty mass air flow sensor. A few things I would check before putting anymore parts on it.


----------

